# Elecsol dealer ?



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks like my 2 leisure batteries are ready for replacement after 4 years of good reliable service.

Can anyone recommend an Elecsol dealer in the Midlands(Notts,Derbys,Lincs area)or possibly further afield?I want to put in the largest batteries I can but need to physically try them in the battery locker to make sure they will fit.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

This is possibly a bit further than you want to travel, but Dave Newell in Telford is an Elecsol dealer. And, of course, you can get them from Outdoor Bits. If you look at the Elecsol web-site under the 'batteries' section, the dimensions are provided (Click 'View Detail').

http://www.elecsolbatteries.com/products/Batteries

Philip


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If you fancy a day out by the seaside or a ride on the hovercraft across to the IOW then Southdowns of Portsmouth have a pile of them.
C.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Not quite so far, but Amber Leisure at Hitchin are stockists.
Gerry


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for your suggestions,

I have been to mhf's favourite dealer,Brownhills(Newark)today and got sorted,

I was able to fit 2x125A/H Elecsol batteries-one in the outside locker and the other in the boot  

When paying I was asked if I had bought our van from Brownhills,I imagine that a discount would have been given.When I said no the pleasant chap in the accessories shop gave me 10% discount anyway as ''you are buying 2''.

We decided to go in their cafe for some food and got mixed in with a load of past customers who were getting a free xmas dinner.Very nice it was too,we also got wine and coffee all served by some of their sales staff.  

Interestingly the friendly couple on our table turned out to be mhf members.They said that they had bought their m/home from Brownhills but would never use their after sales service facilities which sounds about right.

Can recommend their cafe though,good quality food and very cheap !


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Ask about warranty and capacity first*

Hi,
Before buying ask dealer about how the Elecsol warranty works and also the A/H capacity at the industry norm of 20 hour rate you may be surprised at the answers
Regards Ray


----------



## Ifor (Oct 21, 2006)

The industry normal 20 hour rate is a joke. I have the nessasary equipment to do a 20 hour discharge and have never had a battery anywhere close to the quoted 20 hour rate. You are lucky if you get 70% of the quoted cappacity..... They do all seam to be as bad, if anyone knows of a battery that will get withing 95% of the quoted rate I would be interested....


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*How about?*

How about Lucas Ultra Deep Cycle - They are guaranteed to conform to the new EU guidelines re battery capacity and have a claimed cycle life of 500 cycles 
Ray


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*How about*

How about Lucas Ultra Deep Cycle guaranteed to conform to mthe new EU directive re battery capacity and a claimed cycle life of 500 cycles
Ray


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*OoopsHmm must get new spect*

Hmm must get new specs - or change the colours on my screen - the post shoul have been re elecsol batteries
Rayhttp://1.2.3.9/bmi/www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_redface.gif


----------

